# Medusa NX USB 5.1 Headset ...Problem



## Batzen (15. September 2010)

Hey Leute

Also ich hatte mir vor kurzen das Medusa NX USB 5.1 Gaming Headset gekauft. Wie gesagt ist halt NUR über USB angeschlossen. Hab mich deswegen entschieden weil meine interne Soundkarte nur 3 Klinkesteckplätze hat.

Soo...
Nun mein Problem wenn ich Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 zocke...bzw allgemein,...
kann ich nur die Front Boxen regulieren ...(Center Rear und Sub sind zusagen sinnlos) 
also nix mit 5.1 sondern halt nur Stereo
hab mich versucht zu belesen wenn dann auf das Problem gestoßen was es noch kein 5.1 Soundtreiber für WIN7 gibt wenn ich richtig in der Annahme bin.

So nun meine Frage:
 -gibs nun eine Möglichkeit da irgentwas zu machen ?
-wie kann is den Subwoofer Bzw den Bassvibration anmachen ...oder gibt sich das dann mit den Treiber oder keine Ahnung was...

Bin noch nur Zeit total enttäucht von ... 
da war mein altes Headset genauso gut von der Ortung her (in Games) und das ist nur ein 15 Euro mist stereo Headset.

Danke im voraus

LG: Batzen


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2010)

Ist denn windows ganz allgemein auf Surround eingestellt, wenn Du das medusa anschließt? Funktioniert dann ein Test, den man ggf. bei Sound bzw. dem Treibermneü machen kann?

Ist CoD auf surround eingestellt?


----------



## Batzen (15. September 2010)

Ähm..ja ..
also in der einstellung kann man nur unter stereo und 7.1 umstellen ....
bei den test aber ach wirklich nur bei den test hab ich 5.1

habs mit ner dvd ausporbiert wieder nur stereo
ind CoD hab ich auch schon alles probiert ...also einmal im spiel auf 5.1 gestellt
war nix und dann hab ich auf windowseinstellunf gestellt auch nix ... 

also kurz gesagt hatte bisher nur bei den test mal 5.1 vergnügen
sonst alles stereo


----------



## Torsley (16. September 2010)

du kannst windows nur auf stereo oder 7.1 stellen? das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. hat das medusa nicht eigene treiber so du auch einstellungen machen kannst? und das für win7 noch kein treiber draußen ist kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. zur not nimmste den vista treiber. wiegesagt wenn windows, bzw. der medusa treiber in windows auf 5.1 steht und das spiel auch auf surround sollte es eigendlich keine probleme geben.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. September 2010)

Hatte die gleichen Probleme mit meinem MedusaNX-USB ....

Nachdem ich die Treiber komplett deinstalliert habe funzt mittlerweile alles ....
Das heisst, Treiber deinstallieren - Neustart - Headset einstecken - und von Windows erkennen lassen.

So hat es bei mir mit 5.1 und Bassvib. geklappt.

Schade das Speedlink da nix gescheites anbietet und es nur über Umwege funktioniert ....


----------



## Batzen (16. September 2010)

Danke  

glaube es hat so weit geklappt ....
nur von den Bassvib. hab ich nix mitbekommen ... 
aber dazu hab ich zukurz getestet ,...
vlt war einfach nur zu wenig bass im spiel xD...

kennt vlt wer noch ein progamm/ sounddatei wo ich alles nochmal durchtesten kann ?


----------



## Batzen (16. September 2010)

So das Headset problem ist gelöst !  ....

Jungs merkt euch ...
kauft euch keine Creative Soundkarte wenn ihr Win7 habt ,...
der support ist echt das letzte !!!
nach 4 std verzwefelten suchen hab ich die lösung
sownloadet euch den Treiber: P17x Support Pack 2.5
nun läuft endlich alles ...


----------



## Torsley (17. September 2010)

^^ ja die creativ treiber immer wieder nett. ich benutz bei meinen karten eigendlich immer die daniel.k soundpacks. wobei ich jetzt bei der forte die original treiber benutze.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2010)

Batzen schrieb:


> So das Headset problem ist gelöst !  ....
> 
> Jungs merkt euch ...
> kauft euch keine Creative Soundkarte wenn ihr Win7 habt ,...
> ...



Wie?
Du hast nen USB-Headset und kannst ne Soundkarte nutzen?
Funzt das?


----------



## Batzen (17. September 2010)

hab das usb ding wieder weggeschafft ... 
und mir das mit klinke geholt ... 
und ich muss sagen es ist wirklich besser


----------

